# I'm so EXCITED!



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok so, i was looking at the Martins Skyscraper for my 4 big boys, but as i cant find homes for the rest of the litter, i now have 8 boys to home... I've been looking for what seems like forever...but finally, i have found the cage I want...can you guess which???

I'm getting a Feisty Ferret!!!! I dont have the money or the room for a FN so i figure this is the next best thing, it will hold 9 ratties, which is perfect so im not tempted by local petstores (i like my cages to be able to hold 1 more than i have so there is a bit of extra room) But tomarrow, when the check goes in the bank, im ordering it..no looking back!

I'm ordering it from DrsFosterSmith.com, they are having an anniversary sale until Sept. 2nd, and it is only $119 instead of $150. With only $12 for shipping.
So, now i need to make a brand spankin new cage set for the new cage!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE geting new cages, its like christmas every time...so...i may be a dork :roll: 

Can someone tell me the dimensions of the middle shelf and were/how big the hole is at, gotta make floor covers!
Thanks


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That cage looks great! I hope your ratties enjoy their new home


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Soo....does anyone happen to know about the shelf dimensions(and where/how big the hole is)???

I'm making te he set for it, Its yellow cotton with bumble-bee's and a black fleece..so far there are two hammocks, a pocket hammock and a giant cube(turned out bigger than i wanted, but..oh-well)

But... i am waiting, rather impatiently...


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Cant help you there , but yay for the new cage , when i get new rattie stuff im a dork , my family laugh how excited i am about it , 

Even a new hammock or new chew toy is fun for me 
Jess x


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I have the same cage at home and will get the measurements and post it tomorrow when I come into work.
I love this cage for my young rats.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh man I get mega excited when I get anything for my rats. Other people just don't understand.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I had the FF and I sold it after 3 months. The rats started chewing apart the plastic shelf. You have to modify the second floor because it is all wire. It is really hard to find places to hang hammocks because you can't hang them under the plastic shelves. I wasn't impressed with the quality....it seemed so "flimsy" and "cheap" to me.

Most importantly...I had four boys in the cage and I wouldn't put more than 6 in there. It was so cramped for them, especially since rats like to hang out together, on one level of the cage. The cage looks big, but once you get it together, you will realize that it is not as large as it seems.


I would 100% go for a Ferret Nation. It is SOOO worth saving the extra money. If you do some searching online you can get it for a low price with free shipping. You will not regret it. To be honest, yes....the FN is big....BUT if you can fit a FF in your house, you can fit a FN. It won't be hard to make a few inches more space for it.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Mishasmom..looking forward to it.

I already bought the cage, we'll see what its like when it gets here.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to see pics when you get it setup!!


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. I remembered I was suppose to measure the shelf and opening as I was driving to work last night.
Anyway here is what I have:
Shelf is 19.5 W by 30L
Opening is left of the center and the opening is 6X6.5.

Hope is helps


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

YES! There will be pictures when it is set up and decorated& will take pictures of all my boys too (only 2 out of 8 have names lol)! I cant wait 

Thanks Mishasmom, now I can make floor coverings!
I actually e-mailed the "store" thismorning to see when it would be shipped, i am not as patient as i should be, but still nothing. The wait is KILLING ME.

Thanks again


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

ITS HERE!!! yay...i will put pictures up tonight!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: I'm so EXCITED! NOW WITH PICS*

So, i wont speak much, but here are pictures of the cage all decorated with rats and other items lol. Was a pain to put together, i put pieces on backwards and such but.. i like the cage, it is the perfect size and sturdy!!


















































And here are some of the ratties 
He doesnt have a name yet, suggestions welcome!!








This is Olli








Another with no name, suggestions also welcome!








Mischeif!








Olli (left in picture) and another no name, i never realized just how blue olli was until he was next to another blue!!








And lastly, my big boy moose! (think he looks nifty in this one  )


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet-ass cage. Wish I could afford that many rats. For all of the no names I suggest 'Mephistopheles' and 'Scurvy'. (I totally already named my new rat 'Scurvy', but hey...it's an awesome name for a rat) You should name them all either 'Mephistopheles' or 'Scurvy'. Coolest names ever for rats. EVER.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I know what you mean about putting it together wrong, I did the same thing. Good luck with the cage. I need another cage of some kind, maybe another FF is in the works.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL it is a great cage, I love it! I'm trying to downsize to 6, just because i know that it may be a bit over crowded when everyone grows up with 8 in it, but calc says it can hold 9 so, either way lol.

I'm not a fan of those names, they just dont suit them, if you know what i mean. I have 6 little boys that need names, I'm thinking Myles for one of them he is a dove almost bearback boy with a spot on his lower belly.. but i still need a ton of names.

Oh, and by the way, they 6 younger boys were introduced to the 2 older in this cage, and only once before when the boys were 5 weeks, so i was expecting some scuffles, and possibly blood, but NOTHING they are cuddling and wrestling like they have known each other their whole lives. I am so happy they are living together now...

Thanks


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

What did you cover the top shelf with? What did you use to attach it? Right now I have tiles that I zip tied down so I wipe it down every day but I am looking for other options. Cage looks great! Love those blue boys too


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

You need to make sure you cover the entire wire floor. The wires on the floor as so far apart that in a scuffle/play/or if they are running around and if they foot slips in and they don't get it out in time...it could cause a break.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I used fleece to cover the middle shelf, i cut it a little bigger than the floor and folded the corners like a box and zip tied them together. I cut the hole out and used a large binder clip to hold it down, and the little hingy parts that the ramp hooks on to i tucked the edge under them and put the ladder on top...it works really well.

I suppose you are talking about the bottom lol...i ran out of black fleece before i put them in so i stuck a hammock on the bottom, just for the pictures. I went and bought more fleece and tucked it under the bottom like i did the middle floor...so all wire is covered


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

They are adorable. Happy ratties!! 

Hmmm Myles... Standish. :lol: Who else was there? Probably lots of great history names, if you look up his story.

Boy names... Well, I like names from books I love.

Crispin
Harry 
Edmund
Peter (and darn it, I'd give you more Narnia names, but I've mislaid my copies of the books)
Devlin (The Hidden Year of Devlin Bates should be on every reading list in the country, IMHO.)
Sam
Frodo
Bilbo 
Legolas (Tolkien's work is full of great names)
TJ
Hudgie (from Chris Crutcher's Anger Management.)

Good luck naming your new boys!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary
Ragweed (from Avi's Poppy series)


----------

